# Lockscreen Mods?



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

I am running Gingeritis 3D and loving it! I'm a fan of Sense, and the smoothness and battery life on this ROM are great. What I want to know is if anyone knows where I can get more lockscreens, if such a think is possible. I LOVE the Sense 3.0 lockscreens but would like to have a calendar preview and perhaps an email preview. Please don't refer me to Widget Locker.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I know what your asking for. But no such thing exist. The ones that come with the rom. Are the only ones HTC has made

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Widgetlocker ....


----------

